# 31 Fqbhs



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We picked up the trailer on fri. Towed so nice and boy is it big.

Now the job of loading everything into this one.

Yea, I know.....pics will follow









John


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Congrats John! I'm soooo jealous























I can't wait to see it in NH.

Many happy trails
















Clare, Tim & the "gang"


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Glad to see you made it home with it!!!

Sorry I couldn't make the coffee run for you, I was helping my BIL move yesterday.

I hope Schaeffer's did right for you.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats John on the 31Fqbhs
Glad to hear it towed great for you 
Sorry we couldn't be there for the pick-up

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sweeeeeet! What great day to just go out in the yard and sit in the new Outback. I'm surprised you're not out there now, enjoying a cup of coffee and lsitening to the rain on the Outback roof.

Enjoy that TT man! Can't wait to see it at Otter Lake. Bet it looks great hooked up to that truck.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

So John, just how long is this "31" foot trailer?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback John. Me and DW want to upgrade to a fifth wheel, but still a little early yet for that. I know yall will love.

Leon


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Many Happy Memories to come in your New "BIG" Baby!! 

Tami


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats John
















Just think....all mods you get to do again









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

GoVols said:


> So John, just how long is this "31" foot trailer?


From the very tip of the hitch set up to the rear of the spare tire is just under 37 ft


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> So John, just how long is this "31" foot trailer?


From the very tip of the hitch set up to the rear of the spare tire is just under 37 ft








[/quote]

Does this mean you have to begin stopping at the interstate weigh stations?


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

John,

Congrats,you now have a trailer







of you truck!








Going to Hershey to look over the lot and then we are going to decide.
We went away this past week and my DW gave a few couples a tour of the 29 and now all of a sudden she likes the TT again.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Enjoy your new beautiful TT John!
New Outback memories on the way!!








Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new BIGGGGG Outback.

Looking forward to seeing it at the Zion Rally next summer.

When is your first trip out with this Outback?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

John,

Congratulations on the new Outback!
The wait is finally over! Way Cool!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

John,

You are not....I repeat not allowed to let Clare see the interior of the new rig. I don't have room for a 31RQS in my yard.

Tim

PS Congratulations, and good luck.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> John,
> 
> You are not....I repeat not allowed to let Clare see the interior of the new rig. I don't have room for a 31RQS in my yard.
> 
> ...


But Tim the question is how to keep her out of it?
without posting a guard at the door

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, John. I'm happy for you.

Enjoy your new Fiver!!!!

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks all.

First trip is this weekend at Ocean View campground about 15 miles north of Wildwood

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> John,
> 
> You are not....I repeat not allowed to let Clare see the interior of the new rig. I don't have room for a 31RQS in my yard.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem with our PNW Rally in two weeks. I'm sure we have at least on 31RQS coming, and I know my wife will want to see that bad boy. Then I will never hear the end of it.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats on the new trailer!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> First trip is this weekend at Ocean View campground about 15 miles north of Wildwood
> 
> John


Have a great time John
you have to take some pics of the new toy for us

Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

DUDE.....SWEET


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

John just asked me to post a couple of pictures of his pretty new toy (seems the picture uploading issue is still with us). So, here it is!...


















Pretty cool! Eh?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Doug









Its not the forum, its computer illerate me who can t post pics again









John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

It Looks Great John!! How do the girls like it, Dana, Liza & Patty of course?







They all must be SOOO excited to take that first trip.

Enjoy,
Tami & the Boys


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

That is one nice looking setup. I especially like the Cabelas in the back ground. Not sure where I could spend more money - TT/TV or Cabelas.....

Can't wait to see it in person.

Jared


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Was the food good at Wendy's????

I thought that parking lot looked familiar.









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Jared has good eyes









Food was Wendy s....................................


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! That is sweet! I see a little beige trim on the truck in the near future.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is one HUGE trailer...but very nice!









Any problems getting into some of your normal campgrounds?


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Looks Awesome John - congrats and enjoy.

Wayne


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yup! That thing is not just going to provide a little shade at Zion... It's going to totally eclipse The Sun!
Small animals in it's shadow will be going to sleep for the night!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

No kidding on Good eyes. I thought Schaffers was further down 61 not right on 78 there across from Cabela's


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Schaeffers is 4 miles south of Cabellas. I was in the Wendy s lot across from Cabellas.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> John just asked me to post a couple of pictures of his pretty new toy (seems the picture uploading issue is still with us). So, here it is!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Huh! a 31RQS on steriods! Gotta love it!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...2_457_74009.jpg

This pic says it all.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...2_457_74009.jpg
> 
> This pic says it all.


What a beauty, John!!! Lots of years of memory making in that new toy!!!

btw, looks like Puff would fit inside  one of those side tents!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

congrats John! looks great!

But one thing, in the second picture it looks like your front landing gear is too low. Or maybe it is just the angle, but the pad looks kinda close to the pavement


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Doug, thats where the dealer said was fine, you will never hit it. I no longer leave it that low when driving, just seemed dumb to tempt fate

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...2_457_74009.jpg
> 
> This pic says it all.


You know John... Turn that thing on end, strap on a big orange external fuel tank and a couple of solid boosters... You could be at Zion in no time! And talk about a mod to brag about!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

